
Ask HN: README.tex and math formulas for GitHub? - dginev
GitHub discussion is here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;github&#x2F;markup&#x2F;issues&#x2F;898<p>The two main questions here are:<p>1) Have you ever needed formulas or technical markup in your GitHub README file?<p>2) Would you be receptive of TeX making an entrance in the supported README languages, now that there are good tools to support converting it to HTML?
======
fango
I would like to have Katex supported with GFM.

------
cossatot
Math support would be very nice for me.

